# First Trip to France in September Help please!



## peteincambridge (Nov 26, 2007)

We are planning my first trip (in the van) to France in September and I'd love some help.
1. If we're not certain what date we will return, on the Ferry, what is the best way to book?
2. Has anyone a favourite vet ot two in Calais (especially if they speak English). 
3. How important is it to book up sites in September. Or is every retired person in UK on the move at this time.

Thanks in anticipation?

pete


----------



## cavaqueen (Mar 27, 2006)

Hi, 

I can only try to help with two questions, 

We never book a return trip, we book over the internet or by phone a few days before we want to return, or you can book a return and pay an amendment fee if you change it for an equally priced ticket. 

We never book a campsite, unless there is a specific reason, like it is a public holiday and the locals may be there for the weekend, or if we want a certain pitch at a popular site. 

Hope this helps 

Cavaqueen


----------



## Superk (Aug 22, 2005)

We've gone over to France for the past 5 years in September and never booked sites or had a problem getting on one - and we had a 33-foot RV with a car.

We have never booked a ferry out and always got on the next available one when travelling mid-morning - however you are likely to get a better deal by booking in advance. 

At the port we try P&O then Sea France picking the cheapest deal. It is also possible to try an agent or bucket shop in Dover and get a better deal there.

 
Keith


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

September you should find a nice month for France and no bookings on sites should be needed, We have never had any issues.
Ref the Ferry, same as Cavaqueen above.. We book out 1 way and then usually get on the Internet a few days before and book online, all you need is the written down booking reference number. Plus you can shop between companies for the best deals,. We always seem to find Seafrance cheaper out from Dover and P&O coming back.....

Cant help with the vets but sure someone will..

Enjoy...


----------



## 101405 (Oct 15, 2006)

If you are only going for a 2 week hol, Dont take Animals . It will only be warm in the south . Britany should be ok in september or the Loire Atlantic. use Air de services l campingcar stops. take warm coats?


----------



## teensvan (May 9, 2005)

Hi.

We always cross dover to calais on a sunday morning as there are no lorries allowed on french roads from midnight saturday to sunday midnight.

We never book any sites and only use the aires.

A first time little run you could start off with is calais to Le- Treport. There is a very nice aires with 50 places and hookup. If you don't fancy the aires there is a campsite next door. Always try and get to an aires by 3pm to get a space. They are never full out of season.

steve & ann. ----------------- teensvan.


----------



## jonse (Nov 2, 2008)

Hi there like the other replies no need to book camp sites in France but you can get ferries cheap by booking on line the 11pm ferry to Dunkirk with Norfolk lines was £11one way just park once over and sleep down for the night if money is not so tight then you can take your pick. Aires are alright or the car park in the centre of towns or villages can be parked on for up to 2or 3 days free. If you use N roads don't expect to get much mileage done 3to4hours for a hundred miles could take less time but the French have gone rounda bout crazy! Note the Police usually catch you on the way out or on the way in but are at lunch at 12 till 2.There are more speed cameras now than there were - they have got the money bug like the English police! Anyway -have a good trip -sure you will love it. Jonse -France.


----------



## 118804 (Dec 15, 2008)

*re: vet*

The best vet I know also has one of the best campsites.

visit www.campinglachaumiere.com The owners are French but speak English extremely well. It is about 40 minutes from Calais and is definately worth staying there for one night or more if you have the time. They have a bar on site and a restaurant and the owner (Guy) his wife is the vet and she sorts out all the paperwork. She takes all the hassle away. The best thing to do would be visiti their website and email them direct.

We travel round France all the time and Le Touquet has a very good Aire that is safe and great for visiting the town. Also a brilliant English owned site in a place near Mussidan (village called Laurent des Hommes, or similar) perfect site, only has approx 8 pitches, one of the best sites in France.

Loads of others, visit website www.ukcampsite.co.uk there have a few on there with pictures.


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

I went for the first time in Nov last year and also this year in oct. I only use aires as these (to me) are just as good as camp sites as i dont need electric or have children.
There are 2 nice aires in Le-touqet paris plage. the one i go on is near the marina. You can walk into le-touqet in approx 10-15 mins along the coast road next to the dunes. Le touqet is a posh place and everyone looks like they have stepped out of a shop window (very french).

Le treport is also nice as stated but dont bother with boulogne (only 4 spaces and always full) or le-portel (next to boulogne) as its a bit shady looking and no real facilities. As you travel south along the normandy coast nice aires are St Valerie sur somme, St valerie sur mer and Vaulettes.
With aires if they seem full just aprk anywhere as long as you dont cause an obstuction - everyine does it and the parking atandand doesnt say anythng.

I use eurotunnel. A little dearer but slots bookable in advance and if you book via eurotunnel direct you can change your times at any time.

Good luck with your first trip. You will be apprehensive at first but this will soon fade as the roads are empy compared with UK.
Just know where your going in advance and havea good map with co pilot or sat nav.

Best of luck
Phill
we love it and only been going just over 12 months but its a world away from your camping experiences in UK.


----------

